# My second CZ.



## Javaman (Aug 2, 2013)

About three years ago I purchased a CZ 75 PCR. I really liked the gun. My son and I polished the trigger group, not an easy job, installed CGW springs, put new sights on it and man was it a sweet shooting pistol. I loved that gun, it was beautiful. 

Fast forward a year. I took it too the range and I couldn't hit shit. I became discouraged and sold the pistol. By the way, at the time I was detoxing from alcohol. I had become a pretty heavy drinker and decided to quit cold turkey. Not advisable. 

Two days ago I bought a used P01 for $480. It was in descent shape and was worth the money. I took it to the gravel pit that I call the range, shot about 100 rounds, all I can say is dang! What a shooter. It will be my carry gun until death do us part. Just had to share my appreciation for this firearm.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats, you shouldn't of sold the CZ, I quit drinking over a year ago...I do everything better now:smt068


----------



## Javaman (Aug 2, 2013)

It's been 2 1/2 years for me. Keep doing what your doing. It's pretty awesome to have a brain again.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Javaman said:


> About three years ago I purchased a CZ 75 PCR. I really liked the gun. My son and I polished the trigger group, not an easy job, installed CGW springs, put new sights on it and man was it a sweet shooting pistol. I loved that gun, it was beautiful.
> 
> Fast forward a year. I took it too the range and I couldn't hit shit. I became discouraged and sold the pistol. By the way, at the time I was detoxing from alcohol. I had become a pretty heavy drinker and decided to quit cold turkey. Not advisable.
> 
> Two days ago I bought a used P01 for $480. It was in descent shape and was worth the money. I took it to the gravel pit that I call the range, shot about 100 rounds, all I can say is dang! What a shooter. It will be my carry gun until death do us part. Just had to share my appreciation for this firearm.


First of all, congrats on quiting drinking...I did that sixteen years ago. Secondly, got any pics of that nice P01 you picked up?


----------



## 1911crazy (Jul 16, 2015)

Congrats I was a binge drinker by 22yo. The last time I didn't eat for over three days. It took me a week to recover. I stopped at 24yo. I'm 65yo now I understand the pain.

I found my cz85db to be very accurate. My cz82/83 are accurate too. Take your time and practice, practice.


----------

